# Нашли грыжу позвоночника



## Serge (15 Янв 2007)

Всем здравствуйте !

Случилось так, что МРТ показал грыжу.
Сам живу в Алмате, частных клиник много, но после посещения двух понял, что нужно искать узконаправленного специалиста.
Может подскажите, где в Алмате можно найти таковых ?
Буду очень признателен.

P.S. как-то давно видел рекламу Клиники доктора Бобыря, но на официальном сайте не указано наличие представительства в Алмате, более того, написано обратное. Развейте мои сомнения.

Заранее благодарю


----------



## Helen (16 Янв 2007)

Мне неизвестны специализированные центры в Алмате, хотя, думаю, их там не мало. Может быть, есть что-либо в нашей базе данных, просмотрите ее.

Если не найдете, то начните с кафедры Алматинского Мед. Института по неврологии, вертебрологии, реабилитации (названия могут отличаться). Думаю, там обязательно найдутся квалифицированные специалисты.


----------

